# Closet Door Opens, Lights On, Shut door, Light off



## harleysilo

I'm getting close to finishing a project where I divided my laundry room in half, new stacked washer and dryer on left side, new pantry shelves on rights side.  The space is divided by a removable wall, which the one sides of the shelves rest on.

Originally there was one pull string light mounted in the ceiling, centered in the closet.  Now there are two pull string lights mounted on the front wall header each centered on the two new spaces.  I'm using bifold louvered doors.

I'm wondering if there is a way I could make the lights come off and on when the closet doors are opened.  I wouldn't want to use motion detection, would prefer a switch of sorts.  Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Blue Jay

Yes they make a push button switch that you build into the jam or header so the door pushes the button in when closed. I have them in 3 closets and the wife loves them. I bought them at Lowe's but and big box store should have them.


----------



## Kerrylib

What Jay Said

Electric Door Light Switch 600 Watt - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## inspectorD

What about the clapper...clap on ...clap. off.
The door switches work fine, just make sure the door always closes fully and latches. Otherwise the light will stay on if the door is ajar.


----------



## harleysilo

Did I mention these were bi-fold doors.  No jam between the two, and on the side they close towards a switch might be difficult to install let alone run 120 to.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello HarleySilo:
You might try suspending the swithches in the center of the bi-fold where they will have contact when the door is flat.
At least the kids won't have to get inside to see if the light really goes off, like we used to try to do the refrigerator.
Glenn


----------



## harleysilo

glennjanie said:


> Hello HarleySilo:
> You might try suspending the swithches in the center of the bi-fold where they will have contact when the door is flat.
> At least the kids won't have to get inside to see if the light really goes off, like we used to try to do the refrigerator.
> Glenn



The Pantry side door opens in because of the narrow hallway it would open out into, blocking one from walking past it if open. 

This looks interesting in combo with a simple magnetic switch.

Remcon RC-120S Relay Switch Closet Light Type Remcon RC-120S RC 120S RC120S


----------



## Blue Jay

Mine are on BI-fold doors, you could mount them with angle brackets so they would contact the inside face of the doors.


----------



## travelover

I have a similar situation in my basement closet that also catches clothes thrown down the chute. I installed a motion detector in the closet and when you open the door, it triggers the light on.

On an upstairs closet, I installed a metal box with a small transformer and relay. I put a magnetic switch (used on alarm systems) on the door to control the relay. This way the voltage to the magnetic switch is only 6 volts, but it controls the 110 volt light via the relay. All stuff available at Radio Shack.


----------



## triple D

You wont have any luck with that one. The action on jamb is not correct to work switch. They need to work on jamb with hinges. Can you just do a single gang cut in, and a switch? Good luck....


----------

